# Backup of $HOME to USB stick



## Pushrod (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to back up my home directory (the only one that matters) to a USB stick that will be left in the machine. I would do the backup nightly most likely.

I want it to be encrypted, but readable on MS Windows, or indeed any OS. I expect the stick to be useless to anyone but me, but I should be able to read it basically anywhere.

Has anyone done something similar to this, and if so what was your approach?

Would it be better for me to just use a FAT32 filesystem and do the encryption by means of putting everything in a tar file which is encrypted? I assume that cross platform filesystem-level encryption does not exist, though I'd prefer to use it if there's a solution out there.


----------



## irkkaaja (Feb 5, 2011)

Store a truecrypt volume as a file, maybe.


----------



## rusty (Feb 5, 2011)

Truecrypt isn't available for FreeBSD afaik.

Might be worth checking out some of these, they all support quite a few platforms.
security/bcrypt

security/gnupg

archivers/p7zip


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 5, 2011)

Also
/etc/rc.conf
/boot/loader.conf
/etc/make.conf
/etc/devfs.conf
/etc/devfs.rules
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (if you have wifi)
and a backup of your MYKERNEL (if you have custom KERNEL)
This are not about privacy but why write them all again, when you can just copy them back?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 6, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> Truecrypt isn't available for FreeBSD afaik.



No it's not.  I got it running on FreeBSD a few years ago, the GUI worked fine but none of the encryption stuff was.  However, that was on a UFS only system and it might be worth a shot to try it on a fat32 or ntfs file system mounted under FreeBSD.


----------

